# The Wild Side Offers �The Vape Trail� Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*The Wild Side Offers ‘The Vape Trail’ Designs*

Get on “The Vape Trail” with a new series of designs from The Wild Side inspired by the vaping phenomenon. These full-front plastisol transfers feature contemporary and retro images incorporating the vape language and vibe. Initial offerings include: “Drip & Vape,” (12” x 8”), “Vape!” with cartoon illustration (9” x 9”), and “Coil Wick Drip Vape” (9” x 9”). 

These screen-printed, hot-split transfers can be applied in 8 seconds at 390 degrees F-400 degrees F, with maximum pressure. They are suitable for light and dark garments made of 100 percent cotton and 50/50 cotton/polyester blends and offer great washability. 

Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. The Vape Trail starts at Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results. 

The Wild Side offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

